# Identification Help



## Shacks (Oct 30, 2010)

I ran over this snake on the road in the early hours today, didn't see it till the last second. Looking in a book I have here it looks like a Tipan, but the markings don't match what the book has.

Thanks.







A larger version is here > http://glenschackier.com/General-Ph...-Dam-20101030-GS33921/1069525690_SQ4Pc-XL.jpg


----------



## Australis (Oct 30, 2010)

Keelback


----------



## Jacquie (Oct 30, 2010)

It looks like a keelback


----------



## najanaja (Oct 30, 2010)

lol,,,its always a keelback...


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 30, 2010)

Keelback for sure. 

Taipan if your guide dog thinks so.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 30, 2010)

Jeffa said:


> Keelback for sure.
> 
> Taipan if your guide dog thinks so.



Yup.

J


----------



## Bez84 (Oct 30, 2010)

Was...a keelback


----------



## Jeffa (Oct 30, 2010)

Why is it when people want to ID a snake on here (no offence Shacks) its 90% a keelback. 

Not that I should winge because I needed some hatchie keelbacks confirmed a few months back. (what are they, flavour of the month or something?)


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeffa said:


> (what are they, flavour of the month or something?)


 
Yes. they are quite scrumptious.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 31, 2010)

It's a aps roughy for sure...


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 31, 2010)

APS really needs to implement some rules with these "What snake is that" threads, perhaps using a dedicated forum with a proforma like the for sale section.
People need to state the reason for their identification attempts, this is to avoid the apperance of "arm-chair" experts or just griefers.
The poster should endeavour to include clear, close up photos of head, tail and mid section ( I understand that this is not always possible with live animals ). If not supplied the respondents should use a image software package to show ID points. The poster should also indicate location and the habitat type (eg swamp, desert or frozen lake ) 

In the spirit of the above I submit the following:

*Tentative ID* : Keelback ( _Tropidonophis mairii_ )
*ID Point* : Colour pattern within expected parameters of species, however this species is highly variable and other species can match this pattern
*ID Point* : location of poster is within the species range. 
*ID Point* : loreal scale *appears* to be present ( see kb1_loreal.jpg ). This indicates it is a colubrid snake 
*ID Point *: divided subcaudal scales ( see kb1_SubCaudal.jpg ) This indicates it is NOT the similar rough-scaled snake
*ID Point* : Mid body scale count - Keelbacks have a scale count of around 15. kb1_ScaleCount.jpg shows half the mid body and there are 7 scales visible. Again an indicator of a colubrid and is definitely not a python or elapid.


----------

